# BubbaKush at it's finest



## NorCalHal (Mar 2, 2009)

Took down a nice grow of some BubbaKush over the weekend.
MAN, I hate trimming.

This is one of my best grows of this strain. It was vegged hard under 1000w MH for about 6 weeks before I flipped the room. They were flowered under 4, 1000 HPS aircooled lights.
We went 60 days on this before we pulled it, flushing with plain water for 14 days. GH 3 part was the only nuits we used.
There is a pic that shows how close we can get  those lights to the canopy, about 6-8" with no burn. 
We had 9 plants to each 4x4 under a 1000w for a total of 36 plants in the room.
I cannot explain how STICKY this herb is. All the nugs are top notch and very dense.
The last pic shows some of the hangers full dryin'

CAn't wait for it to cure up.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 2, 2009)

And yes, this is what we will be smokin' on during the 4/20 get together!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2009)

:woohoo: Can't wait!  Dam those look great!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2009)

wow norcal, that is a thing of beauty, can I come over for 4/20?  :holysheep: :bolt:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Mar 2, 2009)

:holysheep: *Beautiful! *


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2009)

I bow down to you NCH.  You're the man.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 6, 2009)

looks nice, can't wait for the dry pix. The leaves almost look dark dark green/purple. And sticky...I hope I have your pheno.


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow. Awesome... let us know you wet and dried weight.
Congrats man


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome job bro they look killer :hubba:


----------



## whiterussian (Mar 6, 2009)

nice :ignore: buds  man! wow you vegged for 6 weeks you said? how tall did they end up getting? because i had a problem with the plants getting too big for my grow area but then again i vegged for 8 weeks under a 1000 watt MH i had to tie them over


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 6, 2009)

We are just starting to take it off the stck yesterday. So far we hit  134 zips, with alot of hangers to go. Very nice pull.

Whiterussian, This particualr strain does not stretch much at all, so I flip them at 2.5-3 feet, and they end up around 3/5-4 feet.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn Hal,

I would personally NEVER use the GH gatorade, but numbers do not lie...
Nice pull..

Apx 2 Lbs. Per light...pretty good.

Way to Grow-Dan!

...is that really all you use?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 6, 2009)

I know Effen, and I have been cotempating switching to Organics, But shoot man, I hit my numbers with no issues most of the time bro. I am one to not fix it if it aint broke.

I do get asked quite often about what other supplements I use. And HONESTLY, I do not use ANY man. Str8 GH 3part. What can I say, I'm old skool.
I think the KEY is flushing for at LEAST the last 14 days of the grow. I change the water to fresh ever2-3 days while flushing., so ,at the end of it, the runoff is clean. 

I guess I am a little worried about that "learning" curve if I go to organics, tho I think I can make the transition fairly easy.

When I first started growing, your choices were GH if you did Hydro, or BloodMeal/Bonemeal if u did soil. So I have been working with GH for along time.

I did roll with Botanicare for a bit, but did not like it. Too many "NEEDED" supplements to balence it all out.

BTW bro, you are correct on that SourD, they are HUGE man. It gets cut today.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 6, 2009)

Why,surely you are spoiling us wiz zis Monsieur Le Ambassadeur NorCalHal?

 Always really nice to see a well dialed in grow there Hal,thanks for sharing mate.:watchplant:

As for organics,I use Bio Bizz Bloom and Grow,a 2 part organic feed thats really popular in the UK and find it very user friendly.:farm:


----------



## AKchris (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW... That looks Sweet! Hopefully one day i can grow like you sir...


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 6, 2009)

Super nice grow man! I have 1 question if you don't mind and you don't have to answer if its out of line! With running all those lights how much electricity do you use and how much does it cost ya? And aren't you worried about the Fuzz(I guess thats a couple Questions)LOL! Like I said you don't have to answer if your uncomfortable doing so, just curious as I want to go from running 1 1000w to 2 1000w and was worried about drawing attention to myself. Thanks and like I said beautiful plants there Bud!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 6, 2009)

Want some trimming help?

The Trim-Pro is packed and ready.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 7, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Super nice grow man! I have 1 question if you don't mind and you don't have to answer if its out of line! With running all those lights how much electricity do you use and how much does it cost ya? And aren't you worried about the Fuzz(I guess thats a couple Questions)LOL! Like I said you don't have to answer if your uncomfortable doing so, just curious as I want to go from running 1 1000w to 2 1000w and was worried about drawing attention to myself. Thanks and like I said beautiful plants there Bud!


 
would have to say the room runs around $300 a month on top of regular bills, so our elec bill runs around $500/month. As long as you pay on time, there is no issues. I know multiple folks who run around the same # of lights and noone has had any issues, as long as you pay that bill.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey there NCH,
  Whewwww, I tip my cap to you Sir. Should the quality and taste come out as well as they are beautiful, then I think you gonna be going La-La Land as in a great trip. I'm so wanting to taste it.
 Well done sir, well done indeed, and as so many others have said, "Hope I can get mine doing so well".

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2009)

wow norcal that is an amazing grow did u top ur plants and what size pots and medium do u use...thanks in advance and again super nice grow


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

is it peanut butter and jelly time?:hubba:  ...

smoke report...bb...


----------



## slick (Mar 16, 2009)

wow norcal that is an amazing grow did u top ur plants and what size pots and medium do u use...thanks in advance and again super nice grow


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 16, 2009)

slick said:
			
		

> wow norcal that is an amazing grow did u top ur plants and what size pots and medium do u use...thanks in advance and again super nice grow


 
Thanks slick, I use 2 gal pots with shreaded rockwool and yes, I top them 1-2 times and flip them at about 2-3 feet tall.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 17, 2009)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 18, 2009)

Very impressive hal. Can't wait for the smoke/weight reports.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice looking. Great job. Have you ever grown that strain outdoors?


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2009)

hey norcal what dod u use if anything to condition ur rockwool and my local shop dosent carry non absorbent what do u recomend i use instead thanks alot bro ur truly an inspiration looking at ur post


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 6, 2009)

Let me know where I can get that medication man. Nice looking.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 6, 2009)

slick said:
			
		

> hey norcal what dod u use if anything to condition ur rockwool and my local shop dosent carry non absorbent what do u recomend i use instead thanks alot bro ur truly an inspiration looking at ur post


 

I do not use anything actually to condition the rockwool, just ensure that the first watering is PHed to 5.6-5.8

I have never grown outdoors, so I am not sure how it would do.


----------



## meds4me (Aug 6, 2009)

*VERY NOICE  HAL*  I'm od dr this yr on a massP derived soil mix this yr and hope i get something close to *THAT*


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 7, 2009)

You can do it Meds! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 12, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 12, 2009)

Super Wow !


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 12, 2009)

Simply stunning Hal...   I joined MP after this grow and I'm glad someone dug up the thread.  WOW.  Awesome skills, grow room and results!

Peace!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous Buds.  Man, those will put a smile on someones face.  I think I feel a little high just looking at the pics!


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Nor,
   Super impressive!!! I love the set-up. Curious, what type watering system did you use (hydrofarmish?) What was your yield? Around 10? Thanks.
TNG


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 12, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hey Nor,
> Super impressive!!! I love the set-up. Curious, what type watering system did you use (hydrofarmish?) What was your yield? Around 10? Thanks.
> TNG


 
Correct me if im wrong Hal, but i believe its a drip system that drains back to the res.  You can see the setup in his OG Kush thread.  I have copied his system with great success.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 12, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hey Nor,
> Super impressive!!! I love the set-up. Curious, what type watering system did you use (hydrofarmish?) What was your yield? Around 10? Thanks.
> TNG


 

I top drip thru shreaded rockwool for a feed system. Kinda do my own thing with the set up, as I have used many dofferent systems and kinda took the best (and easiest!) route, but with great, consistent results.

Yield wise with the Bubba varies, but usually 450-700 grams per 4x4 area covered by a 1000w HPS.

Thanks greenfriend, just saw your post and ya, u got it. I am glad it is working out for you man!


dirtyolsouth..thanks for the props man! Believe it or not, I am/was getting "burnt" growing, been doing it for a long time and was thinking about takin a break for a bit, but after this thread got brought back up in the last few days, it has remotavated me!

Believe it is on. This Bubba was, and is, one of my favorite strains. Being such a slow vegger and the time she demands to get the quality and yield out of her, I was thinking about sending her off...but you all snapped me out of it!

I am working thru some seeds looking for something similar, but I know it is pissing up a rope, for the most part. In my experience, truly GREAT herb is allways a particular pheno someone greater then you and I have saved for quite a long time. I do think that there are some great breeders out there right now, and that gives me a little faith, but then again, it is all backcrossed, feminised seeds from ,again, someone elses particular pheno.

Finding a SUPER BOMB pheno and truly having something that is sought after is like winning the lottery,imo. But it CAN happen, and I am on the hunt.

What I consider "bomb" and what someone else considers it, is two different things, for the most part. But generally, most will agree if it truly is "The One".

sorry for the little drift there, I am stoned silly right now!


----------



## Dubious (Aug 13, 2009)

It looks so yummyyyyyy


----------

